# My new pics



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 17, 2005)

Here are some of my new pics. Its been awhile since i posted any.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 17, 2005)

sorry couldn't them all on one post.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 17, 2005)

here is another one.


----------



## missaf (Nov 17, 2005)

Very very nice! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Nikki (Nov 17, 2005)

Amen to that!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow...

Thanks so much for sharing... Always wonderful to get some new eyecandy!


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 17, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> sorry couldn't them all on one post.



that's because they are so big! (and sexy , yum!)


----------



## ruby (Nov 17, 2005)

Really nice body -- from all angles!


----------



## ruby (Nov 17, 2005)

Really nice body -- from all angles!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 17, 2005)

here is a face pic


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice pictures! Really, really nice!


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope i am not annoying everyone by posting so many pics, but I am bored.


----------



## lady of the dark (Nov 18, 2005)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I hope i am not annoying everyone by posting so many pics, but I am bored.




annoying? on the contrary


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 18, 2005)

thats cool. i will keep posting them.


----------



## jellibellie (Nov 19, 2005)

Your big fat belly is so HOT!!!:eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 22, 2005)

In case anybody was wondering what i looked like without a beard.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 22, 2005)

You have a very cute very sweet face...clean shaven looks good on you!


----------



## missaf (Nov 22, 2005)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> You have a very cute very sweet face...clean shaven looks good on you!



Seconding that comment


----------



## BBWBecky (Nov 22, 2005)

I have to agree also you do have a very sweet face and I love how your belly looks...from a FFA


----------

